# Super Chips



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

Does anyone have a chip in there truck? If so what is the difference in the gas mileage you get with it?


----------



## 65hoss (Sep 4, 2000)

I don't yet, but I'm considering getting the hypertech one very soon.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

I posted on the other thread I'll paste it here:

I have a SuperChip 50/100 chip. The additional power is amazing. Pyro temp increases are slightly higher, boost pressure on full throttle went from 12 psi to 22 psi, and fuel mileage is slightly better (around 1mpg). No problems to date. Just make sure if you buy a chip replace the air filter with an Amsoil or K&N!!

Hoss, I wish Hypertech made the PPIII for the 99's, I would have got that. What year is your truck?


----------



## 65hoss (Sep 4, 2000)

Ray,
My truck is a '98 F150 with 4.6 V8. Hypertechs home office is about a stones throw from my house. I really don't know much about the computer chips, I don't use any computer stuff on my drag car.


----------

